# E60 Navigation Retro



## Zero Cool SM (Jan 22, 2004)

Can anyone please explain to me why they will not be able to add the navigation system to existing E60s when the system becomes available?

Thanks


----------



## katmai (Oct 18, 2003)

*Nav / voice command retrokit*

If your E60 car is built between Nov 03 - Dec 03, you car has the pre-wiring for Nav. One way that you can identify the "nav retrofit ready" car is the voice command button is right next to the idrive mouse and the menu button.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Zero Cool SM said:


> Can anyone please explain to me why they will not be able to add the navigation system to existing E60s when the system becomes available?
> 
> Thanks


Zero,

I' m sure it could be retrofitted...just at great expense, probably, and so BMW says "it can't be done."

Chris


----------



## Love530 (Sep 4, 2003)

Zero Cool SM said:


> Can anyone please explain to me why they will not be able to add the navigation system to existing E60s when the system becomes available?
> 
> Thanks


e60's produced before November were not pre-wired for the Nav. If you look down below the i-drive and all you have is a MENU button (like mine) your e60 is NOT pre-wired for NAV  . You have to have a second (Voice) button to use the Nav. I then went out and saved myself $1500 buy buying a Garmin iQue PDA/GPS and it works beautifully!


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

The only E60s that are prepped for a Nav retrofit are those built in November and December 2003. Cars built before November are not prepped, and cars built in January or later only have Nav Prep if they have the factory Nav option (meaning there is no need for a retrofit).


----------



## Love530 (Sep 4, 2003)

I don't know if it's funny  or sad  that we all replied with the same answer because we are all getting too familiar with BMW's missteps in rolling out this car.........


----------



## Zero Cool SM (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks for your responses. As much as I love this car, it seems that BMW has short changed me with their lack of foresight.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Love530 said:


> e60's produced before November were not pre-wired for the Nav. If you look down below the i-drive and all you have is a MENU button (like mine) your e60 is NOT pre-wired for NAV  . You have to have a second (Voice) button to use the Nav. I then went out and saved myself $1500 buy buying a Garmin iQue PDA/GPS and it works beautifully!


You know I actually thought about getting the Palm/Garmin iQue instead of the Nav system...but I went with Nav thinking I would never leave home without it and the batteries will never die. I still have time to nix the Nav before my production is scheduled...just how happy are you with your iQue?? Seems like the fact that is portable is cool as you may not always be in YOUR car when on the road....

Excuse this post if it should be on some GPS board somewhere else..........

Mark

04 545i ED 4/30/04 Sport/Nav/Logic/fold-down rear butt holders :dunno:


----------



## Love530 (Sep 4, 2003)

MARCUS545 said:


> You know I actually thought about getting the Palm/Garmin iQue instead of the Nav system...but I went with Nav thinking I would never leave home without it and the batteries will never die. I still have time to nix the Nav before my production is scheduled...just how happy are you with your iQue?? Seems like the fact that is portable is cool as you may not always be in YOUR car when on the road....
> 
> Excuse this post if it should be on some GPS board somewhere else..........
> 
> ...


I love the portability option. I bought the auto nav kit for $50 that includes a portable mount for the iQue that stays on the dash with small sandbags. It also comes with a 12v lighter adapter that has a second speaker for voice navigation. I can move it from my e60 to my wife's SUV in about 30 seconds. Also, the ability to download new maps and directions from my PC using the docking cradle is magnificent!


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

OK, I'm sold!
Just ordered Garmin iQue.


----------



## Love530 (Sep 4, 2003)

BillKach said:


> OK, I'm sold!
> Just ordered Garmin iQue.


Good call! Should have told you that I found it at ecost.com for $439, hope you got a good price..


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

Love530 said:


> Good call! Should have told you that I found it at ecost.com for $439, hope you got a good price..


I also bought mine from ecost for that amount... Plus a 256MB SD card and the car kit (from Amazon - ecost was out of car kits at the time). Total was $550 including all shipping!!

I love it too -- do a search for iQue here -- there is another thread about it with Ack's reviews...


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

Love530 said:


> Good call! Should have told you that I found it at ecost.com for $439, hope you got a good price..


Good enough - $453 at shopharmony.com.
thanks.


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

*Handheld Nav systems certainly save money*

Particularly when you consider that you may not need one in each car. However, they have a few disadvantages compared to the BMW NAV system. The biggest is they can only navigate for you if they have a clear line of sight to the sats. It is easy to loose this line of sight when driving though a wooded or downtown area or of course though a tunnel. The built in system does not loose line of sight so easily because the antenna is on the roof. However even when the car goes into a tunnel, the NAV system still works because it also has a gyroscope and is hooked into the cars computers.

Other lesser advantages are the large screen, relatively easy to use controls and most importantly, all the maps for the US and Canada are on the DVD drive in the trunk. No PC required.

I have a NAV system in my car, my wife has one in hers and I also have a Garmin handheld for use on vacations.


----------



## redondoman (Feb 12, 2004)

I use the copilot system with a Pocket PC. Works fantastic hardly ever drops the signal and has Bluetooth or wired connection to an external antenna:

http://www.alk.com/

If I can get the navigation system to be retrofited in my 525 getting delivered in a couple of weeks I probably will. I feel an integrated system looks cleaner.


----------

